# Monter un volume sur le bureau en Tigre



## Stéphane Neveu (20 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais monter un volume AFP d'un serveur Tigre sur le bureau d'un Mac en Tigre. Pour réaliser cette opération, j'utilise applescript....j'essai avec la commande MOUNT VOLUME avec tous les paramètres permettant de monter le volume automatiquement sans intervention de l'usager mais à chaque fois il me demande le nom du serveur...Quelqu'un a t-il réussi à faire cette opération ? Si oui, comment ???

Merci !


----------



## GrandGibus (21 Juin 2006)

Salut et bienvenue sur MacGé ,

Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur dans cet article où plusieurs méthodes te sont proposées. 

Bonne continuation...


----------



## tatouille (26 Juin 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bienvenue sur MacG&#233; ,
> 
> Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur dans cet article o&#249; plusieurs m&#233;thodes te sont propos&#233;es.
> 
> Bonne continuation...


oui et on peut monter des volumes FTP qui ne sont pas seulement en read-only 
je ne comprend pas pourquoi Apple laisse ce genre de settings ?
c'est pour ne pas concurrencer tous ces logiciels de FTP foireux ?



tiens une id&#233;e de logiciel collaboratif une pref pane pour ouvrir et configurer
tous ces protocoles facilement mount FTP volumes Mount LDAP
support netatalk linux/Mac

ecetera


----------



## Stéphane Neveu (5 Juillet 2006)

Merci d'avoir répondu à ma demande, votre réponse m'a grandement aidé. J'ai utilsé le logiciel AUTOMOUNTMAKER et j'ai finalement pu monter mon volume AFP au démarrage. Il faut par contre savoir que le volume ne doit pas contenir d'accent et d'espace. Le code d'utilisateur et mot de passe est sensible au majuscule et minuscule....il doit être exactement pareil comme sur le serveur...

merci encore !


----------



## tatouille (5 Juillet 2006)

Stéphane Neveu a dit:
			
		

> Merci d'avoir répondu à ma demande, votre réponse m'a grandement aidé. J'ai utilsé le logiciel AUTOMOUNTMAKER et j'ai finalement pu monter mon volume AFP au démarrage. Il faut par contre savoir que le volume ne doit pas contenir d'accent et d'espace. Le code d'utilisateur et mot de passe est sensible au majuscule et minuscule....il doit être exactement pareil comme sur le serveur...
> 
> merci encore !



merci on sait


----------

